# Off Bike > Ranger's Talk Corner & Off-Topic >  JOB: Große Unternehmen im Alpenraum - Personalentwicklung

## dh-noob

Hallo zusammen!

Im letzten Jahr habe ich mein Studium (Lehramt) abgeschlossen und bin nun auf Jobsuche. Ein Bereich der mich besonders interessiert ist die Personalentwicklung. Vorrangig große Unternehmen haben diesen Unternehmenszweig, daher bin ich auf der Suche nach großen erfolgreichen Unternehmen mit gutem Arbeitsklima.
Wichtig ist dabei, dass es hierbei nicht um die Personalverwaltung geht, sondern um die interne Weiter-/ und Fortbildung, sowie dem Erstellen von Analysen zum Arbeitsklima und zur Verbesserung der Arbeitsbedingungen. Genau hier sehe ich auch meine größte Stärke durch mein Studium!

Mich freue mich, wenn ihr einige Firmen auflisten könntet. Falls ihr einen persönlichen Kontakt in den Bereich/Unternehmen habt, bin ich natürlich sehr dankbar!

Viele Grüße

Daniel

----------

